# Chamber music recordings of contemporaries of Beethoven and Mozart



## Pmartel63 (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi all;

I have very little chamber music in my collection and looking to change that

Looking for recommendations on composers other than Beethoven and Mozart and complete box sets

As I've mentioned, I have been out of the loop for some time and getting caught up and seeing what I've missed


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A few interesting candidates and series of works:

*Kuhlau* -_ 3 Piano Quartets (Prunyi recording), 3 Flute Quintets, and flute works_

*Weber* - _Clarinet Quintet, Flute Trio_

*Arriaga* - _3 String Quartets_

*Hummel *_- Piano Trios. _Very enjoyable

*Spohr* - _Piano Trios_. Ditto, personally I feel that some of them point towards Brahms ... the CPO recording is good.


https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/cpo/detail/-/art/Louis-Spohr-1784-1859-Klaviertrios-Nr-1-5/hnum/6802747


He also wrote tons of String Quartets, that I don't know. EDIT - Oh yes, and the fine_ Double Quartets_ for strings, of course.

*Prince Louis Ferdinand of Prussia* - _his entire oeuvre can be on a few CDs_
I've been enjoying this set https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/louis-ferdinand-prinz-von-preussen/hnum/7777658

*Boccherini* generally, but including the _String Quartets_ and some of the long series of_ String Quintets_.
I'm enjoying this set https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/cpo/detail/-/art/luigi-boccherini-24-streichquartette/hnum/10935884
In fact, there are many more String Quartets by him.

*Reinecke* - _Cello Sonatas_


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

The Melos Quartett recorded the six string quartets of Luigi Cherubini (1760–1842) for Archiv Produktion:


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

Georges Onslow, 1784-1853. 36 string quartets and 34 quintets and piano trio, septet and so on…


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'd definitely recommend Arriaga, Cherubini and Onslow. All excellent quartets (especially Arriaga).


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

This disk would be a great starting place for Onslow. It contains his most famous quintet ("the bullet", a programmatic piece about his hunting accident):


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

*J. Haydn*: String quartets and piano trios
*Schubert *was also a contemporary of Beethoven; you probably know some of his works already, Trout quintet, octet, string quintet, last three quartets, violin fantasy and sonatas/sonatinas, arpeggione sonata, piano trios.
Early *Mendelssohn* is also contemporary: Octet, first string quintet, string quartets op.12+13, piano quartets op.1


----------

